# Sandbar Sharks - When is best on upper coast?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I'm used to fishing down south from the surf, and things are different down there as far as Sandbars go. 

Down there, the sandies usually show up in late november through late february it seems. March is slows down unless it is still really cold.

I've fished Matagorda a few times, and caught sandies in April and May.

If you were going to target Sandbar sharks in Galveston, Bolivar/Crystal Beach, and High Island, what time of year or water temp would be preferred?

Sheepshead still one of the better baits?

How far are you running your baits on these beaches? 

Any other input?

Thanks,
SQ


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

late march/april/ first of may water 65-80


Sea weed usually shows up in a large wave around the first of may. I have watched the first of it hit the sand several times on my birthday from the beach. Once the weed moves in the sandys are gone, currents off the beach have changed. Blacktips often come in with the weed. Bull sharks start to show up as early as mid april. 



200-800 yards, do not get many sandies on casted baits.


Once froze sheephead best, live whitting, cow nose rays, biggest fresh dead mullet you can find. 



Second day after a weak front tend to be best. Water will turn green fast, they prefer green/sandy water. Hard to get them in muddy water. West end of gavleston, crystal beach best spots. When fishing High Island, crystal beach area fish medium size baits. You will catch a LOT of red fish and waste a lot of time on the learning curve with redfish before you learn what size works best.


Good chance I will go and play with the sandys at some point this spring. Lot of fun to jig light tackle for sheepshead, and chunk some meat out the back for grey suits. This and the black drum run is my traning each season before I start hitting offshore fishing hard. Gets the back in shape.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> late march/april/ first of may water 65-80
> 
> Sea weed usually shows up in a large wave around the first of may. I have watched the first of it hit the sand several times on my birthday from the beach. Once the weed moves in the sandys are gone, currents off the beach have changed. Blacktips often come in with the weed. Bull sharks start to show up as early as mid april.
> 
> ...


I'm still on the same schedule here at work, every other weekend is a 3-day weekend. So, let me know if you need crew. I've got a few guys at work that want to beach a shark, hence the question about the sandies.

I've got sheepshead on my boat slip/dock at home, and at work. I should be able to put a few in the freezer. I've also been seeing them a lot with my flounder light. I just need to get quicker with the gig, or get a sling.

800yds is a hell of a drop.

How's the beach driving on West End of Galveston? I haven't been down there yet. Is it ever as bad as the High Banks on PINS? I've still got a 4x4, but it's got 20" street tires for now, and a leveling kit. Ground clearance is minimal, and no sidewall. It was sketchy at best when I was in North Carolina on the OBX...but that was like PINS or worse everywhere with no good spots in between.

Thanks for the info.
SQ


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ShawnQ said:


> I'm still on the same schedule here at work, every other weekend is a 3-day weekend. So, let me know if you need crew. I've got a few guys at work that want to beach a shark, hence the question about the sandies.
> 
> I've got sheepshead on my boat slip/dock at home, and at work. I should be able to put a few in the freezer. I've also been seeing them a lot with my flounder light. I just need to get quicker with the gig, or get a sling.
> 
> ...


None of the beaches on the upper coast will get as bad as the high banks. The slope of the beach is to gradual. Only during the heat of the summer will a few places on matagorda and High Island get soft. You should have no problem at all on the west end of galveston or surfside.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Forgot to add


There are three major spawning activities going on that coincide with the sandbars moving into our waters. Sheepheads are spawning all in the near shore waters, black drum are making there spring time run and whitting are having there first major spawn of the year. . Cownose rays also migrate back into our waters in april. Sandbars like most all sharks tend to key in on fish that are full of roe. But they do not limit there diet to them only. 

If you got some new guys give them the whitting rods, and let them catch bait. Cast a couple of rods with fresh crabs in the second gut for black drum. Catching a black drum on a casted rod is fun, dragging a black drum in from a kayaked rod is work. Then run some long lines for sharks. This set up will keep any fishermen busy and happy all day long.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Forgot to add
> 
> There are three major spawning activities going on that coincide with the sandbars moving into our waters. Sheepheads are spawning all in the near shore waters, black drum are making there spring time run and whitting are having there first major spawn of the year. . Cownose rays also migrate back into our waters in april. Sandbars like most all sharks tend to key in on fish that are full of roe. But they do not limit there diet to them only.
> 
> If you got some new guys give them the whitting rods, and let them catch bait. Cast a couple of rods with fresh crabs in the second gut for black drum. Catching a black drum on a casted rod is fun, dragging a black drum in from a kayaked rod is work. Then run some long lines for sharks. This set up will keep any fishermen busy and happy all day long.


Thanks - I'll give them hell once the water comes up in temp just a bit.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been hearing a lot of reports about them still catching them down there. This is my first winter to really experiment with winter surf fishing up here. I'm thinkin about tryin to make a trip this weekend. If I end up going I'll let everyone know how it went.


----------

